# Favorite Wahoo Lure?



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

With all this talk and pictures of wahoo, it's got me wondering: Does anyone have a favorite lure they pull for them, or other fishing method that has produced well? I'm brand new to the blue water thing with a lot to learn.


----------



## subdude1 (Nov 25, 2007)

Anything in Hot Pink, Bright Orange or Purple. Favorite lures in these colors are Manns Stretch 30 and 40's. Braid Mauraders. Live hardtails work well slow trolling around rigs but you can cover alot more ground with the plugs and we normally live bait during the summer while fishing for kings. Winter wahoo is easily the most productive. You can start catching them in as little as 120 feet of water and as deep as the Floaters. Buoys in clean green or blue water in any depth are almost always holding wahoo during this time of year. Rigs will hold good fish but you have todeal with barracudas and reefdonkeys! Good luck!

Capt. Matt Smith

Team Subdude


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Personally i love the tradional black/purple, red black islander with a large ballyhoo we have put our time in trolling maruaders and yozuris along with high speed lures or all diffrent kinds and the standard islander and sea star are at the top of the list for me trolling weight is added only in the winter i have been burned to many times by dolphin and billfish throwing the weight around and usually loses the fish or the lure.And of course this is my favorite in the gulf of mexico only . Atlantic i like the wahoo whackers and feather wahoo wackers made by C&h lures with ballyho also .speeds change but i like 6.5 to 7.5 knots.Small trace of 170lb single strand then goes to 8-10 feet of 200lb mono.

TIM


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

yep


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

Red/black or orange/balck islander bullet with a med. ball. and a 24 oz trolling weight or # 3 planner 3-4 wake behind the boat port side. yozuro bonita red black starboard side. mold craft chuggars with ball. and a bird in fron of them on the riggers. Blue/white islander in the shotgun with a bally. one 7-8 wake one 5-6 wake troll around 6.5 knots. This seens to work the best for me around the ledges out of destin. Over in LA i only fish hardtails on king rigs around the oil rigs on light tackle. you will find the rtrolling weight much easier to use the planners can be difficult to set but they dont throw the hook when fish jump the way weights do.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

small yozuri bonitas or similar braid lures always work well for artificials, but we have caught more wahoo on naked ballyhoo than anything else by far.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *recess (12/5/2009)* red black islander with a large ballyhoo




Thats a really good one. Tough to beat that for us in the spring and summer. 



Once it gets into the late fall, I like this guy from hatteras-eye catcher lures. Thats a tooth mark under the eye.














There is also a black and red version for earlier in the year.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone, there are some good looking ideas on here, keep 'em coming!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

HOT PINK STRETCH 30 worked like a charm around the rigs in Venice and was the lure of choice on slow days for barracuda and smaller Wahoo in the Keys... Slow days, but MOST fish on a hot pink Stretch 30.

Jim


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If I had to pick ONE lure to pull for wahoo it would be a black and orange Yo-Zuri Bonito or Braid little speedy;either or

I wouldn't pick just one though and I have a lot of favorite wahoo baits that find their way into the spread every time.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

On my last trip 3 weeks ago I had a 4 baits out. 2 hard baits down. One was a Yoruri and the other was a Braid w/trolling weight. On the outriggers were red/black Ilander w/ballyhoo and a blue/white Ilander w/ballyhoo. We caught 3 small wahoo all on the blue/white Ilander w/ballyhoo. It must have been the location of the lure but you never know. I have caught plenty on the hard baits in the past. Strike Pro makes a nice lure much like the Yozuri that we have caught fish on.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

IMO-Big Islanders (color depends on conditions & probably isn't critical) w/a horse ballyhoo are probably the most productive & seem to do well at ~the same speed that you pull Yozuri Bonitas so that's usually what we pull... Our biggest ever >90lbs came on a huge purple Rapala Lipped Diver w/~300lb MONO leader


----------



## Drew H (Jul 16, 2009)

when we go we pull a purple and black lure down deep


----------



## eyecatcher (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the mention. The lure have pictured is called the Predator and I make one called the Outlaw that serves up the wahoo pretty well too. Black and Red is a regular producer of wahoo both here in Hatteras and the Gulf Coast. Green/Chartreuse/Navy and Black/Purple seems to get 'em too.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I think these were the ones without hair and I added the hair myself on them. 



I don't know if it was you that I talked to one time, but the old man used to make a green & silver plastic flat head lure. That was the best one ever. April before last we caught 6 wahoos over 50 pulling it off the center rigger. The wahoo that finally took it from me was pushing 100. It was so big it looked like a sub missle. But they can snip 9 wire like its mono.



We called that one the Big Ugly. I forget what its real name and color was. Whoever I talked to said it had been discontinued.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

double post. oops


----------



## eyecatcher (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah, I think I know that lure you're talking about. Many of the boats up here pulled it for Marlin, it just had something about it that got fish ticked off. The reason we had to drop it was the supplier we were using for the plastic just go too expensive to make at a reasonable price. Our pro-team and charter crews switched from that lure to the Agitator about 3 years ago and the feedback I've gotten has been terrific. I know it's a completely different lure, but I would definitely recommend the Agitator for a similar style of action that really gets those fish worked up.



If you ever have a question about our older lures or would like something custom done, I don't mind giving it a shot. I'd love to put together another lure like that one that was so productive for you. I'll talk to Dave (the former owner) and see if we can figure out how to put together a few more "Big Ugly's".


----------

